# موسوعة طبية شاملة مع الصور



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2011)

*تصلب الجلد Scleroderma *​









*الخرب المتصلب أو تصلب الجلد ‏معناه الجلد المتصلب أو المتيبس. وهذا المرض من أمراض المناعة الذاتية إذ يسبب تصلب الجلد وتيبسا نتيجة لكثرة إنتاج مادة الكولاجين، وهو البروتين الذي (عند وجوده بكميات طبيعية) يعطي الجلد متانته ومرونته. في ‏بعض المرضى يحدث تلف بالأعضاء الداخلية أيضا. *​

*‏إذا كانت إصابة الجلد واسعة الانتشار بالجسم كنتيجة لفرط إنتاج الكولاجين، فإن المرض حينئذ يسمى التصلب الجهازي أو الخزب المتصلب المنتشر. ويصيب واحدا من كل ألفي شخص تقريبا، ويصيب النساء بمعدل يزيد ثلاث مرات عن الرجال ، ويصيب السود أكثرهما يصيب البيض. *​ 
*‏الأعراض*​ 
*



*
*‏ثمة نوعان رئيسيان من الخرب المتصلب: المحدود والمنتشر. *​ 
*‏الخزب المتصلب المحدود*​ 
*يجعل الجلد لامعا ومحكما بشكل غير مريح على الوجه والأصابع. كما يحدث ضمور شديد للغدد العرقية وبصيلات الشعر في المناطق المصابة فيصير الجلد جافا وبلا شعر تقريبا . الخزب المتصلب المحدود يتحسن في بعض الحالات تلقائيا . وهو يكون مصحوبا في كل الحالات تقريبا بما يسمى ظاهرة رينود وهى حالة مؤلمة يحدث فيها ‏تضيق لتدفق الدم في اليدين والقدمين مما يجعلها حساسة للحرارة والبرودة.*​ 
*الخزب المتصلب المنتشر*​ 
*هو النوع الأكثر خطورة ، إذ يصيب واحدا أو أكثر من الأعضاء الداخلية الرئيسية (مثل الشرايين والكليتين والرئتين) بالإضافة ‏إلى الجلد. وتكون ظاهرة رينود موجودة في كل حالاته تقريبا، ويمكن أن تنتج مضاعفات تهدد الحياة.*​ 
*‏عندما يصيب الخزب المتصلب الأوعية الدموية للكليتين، فإنه يمكن أن يسبب ارتفاعا كبيرا جدا في ضغط الدم ‏وتلفا بالكلى. كما أن المشكلات التنفسية ‏التي تكون شائعة في حالة الخزب المتصلب المنتشر تسبب قصرا بالنفس وزيادة قابلية الإصابة بالالتهاب الرئوي .*​ 
*‏كثيرا ما تحدث اضطرابات بالمعدة والأمعاء مثل حرقة الفؤاد الشديدة والانتفاخ والإسهال أو الإمساك. قد تحدث أيضا صعوبة في البلع بسبب تليف المريء. *
*‏*
*





 ‏*
*خيارات العلاج *​ 
*‏مرض الخزب المتصلب هو حالة يمكن أن تكون خطيرة ، بحيث تحتاج إلى عناية طبية وثيقة.*
*إن التغيرات التي تحدث في الجلد بالإضافة إلى الأعراض المميزة، غالبا ما تجعل التشخيص واضحا .*
*في بعض الحالات تستخدم اختبارات الدم . كما ‏تؤخذ عينة من الجلد لفحصها للتأكد من التشخيص. *
*‏ويستخدم الأطباء وسائل متخصصة للسيطرة على الأعراض الطفيفة نسبيا لمرض الخزب المتصلب، فمثلا يساعد تناول وجبات صغيرة على تقليل المشكلات المعدية المعوية، ويمكن أن يساعد تناول عقاقير لتوسيع الشرايين على تخفيف ظاهرة رينود. *​ 
*‏إذا كان المرض أكثر شدة (على سبيل المثال، إذا بدأت اليدان تصابان بالتشوه أو إذا كانت الأعضاء الداخلية قد أصيبت بضرر شديد بسبب التغلظ المتزايد للأنسجة) فقد يساعد عقار البنسيلامين على منع حدوث المزيد من تغلظ الجلد وتلف الأعضاء في بعض الناس. كما أن العقاقير الكورتيكوستيرويدية يمكن أن تقلل التورم، ولكنها لا تبطئ تقدم المرض بصفة عامة. *​ 
*‏المرضى الذين لم تتأثر أعضاؤهم الداخلية في خلال السنوات القليلة الأولى بعد التشخيص عادة ما يكون نوع المرض الذي يعانونه هو النوع الأقل شدة. حوالي 3 ‏% من مرضى الخزب المتصلب يموتون قبل الأوان. *​ 
ا
*نزلة البرد Cold *​ 








*‏بين الحين والآخر يتعرض كل منا لنزلات البرد ، فإذا كنت شجاعا أو قويا أو وسيما أو ذكيا. ‏فكل هذه الخصال لن تنجيك من فيروسات الأنفلونزا ‏التي تحولنا إلى مجرد أشباح تسعل وتعطس ، والأسوأ من ذلك أنه لا يوجد علاج ، فالمضادات الحيوية المعروفة بقدرتها على مكافحة العدوى البكتيرية ، تنهزم أمام فيروسات نزلات البرد ، لذا فإننا ربما نتناول قرصا أو اثنين لعلاج البرد ونأمل أن تختفي الأعراض بعد مرور فترة الأسبوع المعتادة.*​ 
*‏إلا أن الأطباء المتخصصين في طب العناية الذاتية يقولون: إن هناك الكثير من الخطوات التي يمكننا إتباعها للخروج من نزلة البرد بقدر أكبر من الراحة ، كما يقولون: إن بعض العلاجات قد تساعدنا على الشفاء من البرد بسرعة . وإليك أفضل العلاجات المنزلية التي يقدمها الخبراء: *​

*‏1. تناول فيتامين ج : يعمل فيتامين ج كالمكنسة داخل الجسم ، فينزع كل أنواع الفضلات بما في ذلك مخلفات الفيروس ، فيمكنه أن يقلل مدة الإصابة بالبرد من سبعة أيام إلى يومين أو ثلاثة أيام فقط .*​ 
*‏كما يعمل فيتامين ج علي التخفيف من السعال والعطس والأعراض الأخرى ، وفي دراسة أجرتها جامعة ويسكونسين ، تناول الأفراد المصابون بالبرد 500 ‏ملليجرام من فيتامين ج أربع مرات يومياً ، فانخفضت الأعراض التي كانوا يعانون منها إلى النصف عن أولئك الذين لم يتناولوا الفيتامين .*​ 
*‏إن تناول جرعات كبيرة لفترات قصيرة لا ينبغي أن يسبب أية أعراض جانبية ، ولكن ينبغي عليك أن تحصل على موافقة طبيبك ، لكي تتناول أي مكمل غذائي قبل أن تشرع في تناوله ، ‏والأفضل من ذلك أنه يمكنك أن تحصل على فيتامين ج من العصائر ، فعصائر البرتقال والجريب فروت والتوت البري جميعها مصادر غنية بفيتامين ج .*​ 
*2. ‏اقض على البرد بالزنك : لقد اكتشف الباحثون في بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة أن استحلاب قطع الزنك يمكن أن يقلل نوبة البرد إلى أربعة أيام ، كما يمكن للزنك أن يقلل من أعراض جفاف وتهيج الحلق ، وهو لا يصلح مع كل المرضى ، ولكنه حيث يسرى مفعوله فإنه يفيد. *​ 
*‏والعرض الضار هو أن الزنك له طعم كريه ، إلا أنه يباع بالأسواق الآن على شكل قطع تحتوى على طعم العسل والليمون ويسهل ابتلاعها ، ولكن لا تتناول أكثر من الكمية التي يوصى بها الطبيب ، فإن تناول الزنك بجرعات كبيرة يسبب التسمم .*​ 
*3. ‏كن إيجابيا : إن شعورك بالإيجابية حيال قدرة بدنك على الشفاء يمكن أن تحرك قوى جهازك المناعي ، فببعض الأطباء يقوم بتدريس هذه النظرية عن طريق إخضاع المريض لممارسة أساليب التخيل للقضاء على البرد ، بعد أن تجعل نفسك في حالة استرخاء عميق ، وتتخيل أن إعصاراً ‏أبيض قادم سوف يفرغ جيوبك الأنفية المملوء‏ة ، أو جيشاً من المنظفات الميكروسكوبية سوف يطهر كل الميكروبات بكميات قليلة من المطهر .*​ 
*4. ‏عليك بالراحة والاسترخاء : فالمزيد من الراحة يمكنك من تركيز كل طاقتك في الشفاء ، كما إنها تساعد أيضاً على تجنب المضاعفات مثل التهاب القصبة الهوائية والالتهاب الرئوي ، وينصح بأخذ إجازة لمدة يوم أو اثنين إذا كانت حالتك سيئة ، أو على الأقل قم بأعمالك اليومية ببطء وأعد تنظيم جدول أعمالك .*
*إن محاولتك للحاق بالأعمال الروتينية العادية يمكن أن ‏يكون أمرا مرهقا ، لأنك لا تشعر بأنك على ما يرام ، فتجد تركيزك أقل وربما تحتاج لمضاعفة الفترة التي تحتاجها للقيام بشتى الأعمال.*​ 
*5. ‏أطفىء أضواء الحفلات : إنه حينما تكون مريضاً فإن الحفلات والمناسبات السعيدة يمكن أن تنهك بدنك وتطيل من فترة إصابتك بالبرد ، فدع المناسبات السعيدة تمضى بدونك إلى أن تتحسن حالتك الصحية .*​ 
*6. ‏احرص على تدفئة جسمك : ينصح بارتداء الملابس التي تقي من البرودة ، فالملابس الثقيلة تجعل جهازك المناعي يركز على مكافحة عدوى البرد بدلا من أن يخصص جزءا من طاقته ليحميك من برودة الجو .*​ 
*7. ‏مارس رياضة المشي : إن التمارين الخفيفة يحسن الدورة الدموية وتساعد جهاز المناعة على إنتاج الأجسام المضادة التي تحارب العدوى ، ونقترح عليك أن تقفز برفق على شبكة (منصة البهلوان) لمدة 15 ‏دقيقة أو أن تمارس المشي لمدة نصف ساعة ، ولكن ينصح بالابتعاد عن التمارين المجهدة التي تنهك البدن .*​ 
*8. ‏تناول وجبات خفيفة : إن تناولك لنظام غذائي دسم سوف يجهد جسمك في عمليات الأيض الغذائي ، فينصح بمحاربة البرد عن طريق الحد من تناول الأطعمة الدهنية واللحوم ومنتجات الألبان والإكثار من الفاكهة والخضروات الطازجة .*
*‏عليك بحساء الدجاج ، وهو علاج عشبي قديم أثبت فاعليته ، فقد يعمل فنجان من حساء الدجاج الساخن على إذابة الانسدادات الموجودة بممرات الأنف ، وقد وجد الباحثون أن حساء الدجاج الساخن سواء بسبب رائحته أو طعمه يحتوى على مادة إضافية لزيادة تدفق المخاط ، تعمل الإفرازات كما يقول الباحثون التي تخرج عندما تتمخط أو تعطس كخط دفاع أول في التخلص من الميكروبات خارج جسمك .*​ 
*9. ‏أكثر من تناول السوائل : ينصح بتناول من ستة إلى ثمانية أكواب من الماء أو العصير أو الشاي وأي من السوائل الشفافة الأخرى يوميا ، فهذا سيساعد على تعويض السوائل الهامة التي يفقدها الجسم أثناء نزلة البرد وتعمل على التخلص من الشوائب التي قد تنهك جسدك .*​ 
*10. امتنع عن التدخين : إن التدخين يزيد من تهيج الحلق الناتج عن البرد ، كما أنه يؤثر على نشاط الأهداب الدقيقة التي تطرد البكتيريا خارج الرئتين والحلق ، لذا فإذا لم تتمكن من الإقلاع عن التدخين للأبد ، فيمكنك على الأقل الامتناع عنه أثناء إصابتك بالبرد.*

*11. ‏لطّف حلقك بالماء المملح : ينصح بتلطيف الحلق المهتاج بالغرغرة صباحاً وظهراً ومساءاً أو حينما تشعر بالألم ، وكل ما عليك هو أن تملأ كوباً من الماء الدافئ وتذيب فيه ملعقة واحدة من الملح .*

*12. عليك باستنشاق البخار : البخار الساخن يمكن أن يزيل أي انسداد ، فقم بوضع ماء في إناء ، ثم ضعه على النار حتى يغلى الماء ، ثم أبعد الإناء عن النار ، أحضر منشفة وغط رأسك والإناء بالمنشفة بعد أن تكون قد قرّبت رأسك من الإناء ، ثم قم باستنشاق البخار حتى يتخلل أنفك . هذا سوف يخفف من السعال أيضا ، لأنه يرطب حلقك الجاف .*​ 
*13. استعمل مادة دهنية : ينصح بأن تريح أنفك من كثرة التمخط بأن تدهن طبقة من الهلام النفطي حول منخريك وداخلهما بقطعة من القطن .*​ 
*14. ‏تناول: الدواء أثناء الليل : الكثير من أدوية نزلات البرد تتوافر دون وصفة طبية . البعض منها يعالج بعض الأعراض، والبعض الآخر مثل يحتوى على مجموعة عقاقير مضافة إلى الكحول لتعالج الكثير من الأعراض . إن هذه المجموعة قد تسبب الكثير من الأعراض الجانبية مثل الغثيان والنعاس ، لذلك يوصى أن يتم تناول هذه الأدوية في المساء فقط ، لأنك لن تشعر بالآثار الجانبية أثناء النوم .*
*إذا كنت بحاجة إلى تعاطي الدواء أثناء النهار ، فتناول الأدوية التي تخفف من الأعراض التي تعانى منها ، وينصح بإتباع إرشادات الطبيب وأن تعطى الأطفال الجرعات المحددة لهم فقط .*​ 
*‏حقيقة البرد :*​ 
*لقد أصبت بنزلة برد لا تنتهي ، وتود أن تعرف من المسئول عن هذا البرد؟ إن هناك العديد من العوامل المتهمة بنقل عدوى البرد ، وتشمل :*
*‏- مشاركة الطعام أو الشراب مع أي شخص مصاب بنزلة برد . *
*‏- تقبيل شخص مصاب بالبرد . *
*‏- عدم ارتداء ملابس للتدفئة للوقاية من البرد . *
*‏- الجلوس أمام تيار هوائي . *
*‏- الخروج في الهواء والرأس مبللة . *
*- إن ناقل العدوى الحقيقي هو فيروس ينتقل خلال الهواء ، ويمكنك الإصابة به حينما يقوم شخص مصاب بالبرد بالسعال أو العطس أو التمخط طارداً الفيروس ليتطاير أمامك .*​ 
*تحذير طبي !*​ 
*‏ربما يكون الوضع أكبر من مجرد نزلة برد .*​ 
*‏إذا ظهرت عليك واحدة أو أكثر من الأعراض التالي ذكرها ، فاستشر طبيبك، فربما تعانى من مشكلة أكثر خطورة من البرد العادي :*
*- الحمى التي ترتفع إلى 38.3 سيليزية ، وتستمر مرتفعة لمدة ثلاثة أيام ، أو أية حمى تتعدى 39.5 ، والأطفال الذين ترتفع درجة حرارتهم يجب أن يذهبوا للطبيب خلال أربعة وعشرين ساعة .*
*‏- أي ألم مفرط أو مسبب لارتفاع درجة الحرارة مثل آلام الأذن أو تورم *
*‏اللوزتين أو آلام الجيوب الأنفية أو آلام الرئة والصدر . *
*- كميات كبيرة جداً من البصاق أو البصاق الأخضر أو الدموي*
*- إيجاد صعوبة بالغة في البلع . *
*‏- فقدان الشهية. *
*- أزيز في التنفس .*
*- قصر النفس .*​ 
*حافظ على صحة من حولك !*​ 
*لا تنشر جراثيمك حينما تشعر بالحاجة إلى السعال ، فلا تتردد واسعل ، وحينما تشعر بالحاجة إلى أن تتمخط ، فلا تتردد وتمخط ، ولكن عندما تسعل أو تعطس استخدم مناديل ورقية بدلاً من نثر الجراثيم في كل مكان حولك ، وارمي المنديل فور استخدامه ، واغسل يديك ، فأصحابك وأفراد عائلتك الأصحاء الذين يريدون الإبقاء على صحتهم سوف يقدرون لك هذا الجميل .*​ 
*الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج نزلة البرد*

*‏- الأسبرين أو الباراسيتامول : لتخفيف آلام الجسم أو الحمى التي تصاحب نزلة البرد . *
*لا تعطى الأسبرين للأطفال دون سن 21عاماً ، فما تعتقده برداً قد يكون أنفلونزا أو جدري الماء ، فلقد أثبت البحث أن الأسبرين الذي يتناوله الأطفال الذين يعانون من عدوى الأنفلونزا يمكن أن يزيد فرصة الإصابة بمتلازمة راي ، وهو مرض يعيب المخ والكبد وعلى الرغم من أنه نادر نسيا إلا إنه مميت ، ‏وينطبق هذا الكلام على أدوية علاج البرد التي يدخل فيها الأسبرين .*
*- مضادات الهستامين : لوقف العطس ولتجفيف الأنف والأعين ، فمضادات تناول مضادات الهستامين تمنع إفراز الجسم للهستامين وهى مادة كيميائية تسبب هذه الأعراض ، وهى متوفرة في أدوية كثيرة مثل بيريتون Piriton وتريناتون Trimaton و تيكسيليكس Tixylix و ديفينهيدرامين ديموتان Diphenhydramine Dimotane .*
*‏*
*نحذر من أن مضادات الهستامين كثيراً ما تسبب النعاس ، لذا احرص على تناولها قبل النوم أو على الأقل حينما لا تقود سيارتك أو تقوم بأي بعمل يتطلب مجهودا بدنيا .*​ 
*- ‏لكي تتخلص من انسداد أنفك ، قم بتناول علاج الاحتقان مثل الفينيلبروبونالامين Phenylproponalamine ‏فينيلفرنى Phenylephrine ‏سيودوفدرين Pseudoephedrine سودافد Sudafed أكتيفيد Actifed دريستان Dristan كونتاك Contac. *
*‏*
*- بخاخة الأنف ونقط الأنف : مثل أفرازين Afrazine و أوتريفين Otrivine وهى أدوية مضادة للاحتقان ، ولا ينبغي أن تستخدم هذه الأدوية لفترات تتجاوز الثلاثة أيام ، فالاستخدام المفرط لها يسبب تأثيرا عكسيا ، بمعنى أن أنفك سوف تنسد ثانية وبدرجة خطيرة . *​ 
*- تهدئة السعال ، استعمل أقراص أو شراب للسعال ، مثل ديكستروميثورفان Dextromethorphan ديفينهيدرامين Diphenhydramine أو نوسكابين Noscapine ، واستخدم أيضا أدوية فيكس Vicks وشراب فورلكودين لينكتوس Pholocodine Linctus. *​ 
*‏- أقراص الاستحلاب يمكنها أيضا أن تقاوم السعال ، ويحتوى الكثير منها على مخدر موضعي يسرى مفعوله على الحلق الملتهب مما يخفق من الحاجة للسعال. *​ 
*- مرهم المنثول أو مرهم الكافور : كلاهما يتمتع بتأثير ملطف ومرطب ويريح من الاحتقان ويسهل عملية التنفس ، خصوصا أثناء النوم .*
*ادهن فيكس فابورب Vicks VapoRub أو أي مرهم مشابه على صدرك ثم غطه ونم نوما عميقا . *​ 

*الطب البديل :*​ 
*‏- ‏جولدن سيل والاخيناسيا : إن جولدن سيل يحفز الكبد ، ‏ومن إحدى وظائفه تطهير العدوى ، كما يقوي الغشاء المخاطي في الأنف والفم والحلق ، كما أن الإخيناسيا تنظف الدم والغدد الليمفاوية ، وتعمل على سريان الأجسام المضادة التي تحارب العدوى في الدم وإزالة المواد السامة . *
*الكمية الموصى بها : كبسولة أو كبسولتين من كل من العشبين مرتين يومياً لمدة أسبوعين . *​ 
*- الثوم : إن هذا العشب يتمتع بمفعول مضاد حيوي ، ويمكنه فعليا أن يقتل الجراثيم ويقضى على أعراض البرد بسرعة .*
*الكمية الموصى بها : كبسولتين أو ثلاث من الثوم الخالي من الزيوت ثلاث مرات يومياً .*​ 
*- شاي جذور العرقوس : ان لهذا الشاي مفعولاً مخدراً يلطف من تهيج الحلق ومهدىء للسعال . *​ 
*‏- أنواع أخرى من الشاي : لكي تنام نوما هنيئاً أثناء الليل إغل فنجانا من حشيشة الدينار أو أعشاب الناردين ، فهي ذات مفعول مهدىء طبيعي ، ‏ولتحقيق نتائج أفضل ، فإنه يقترح أن تضيف إلى الشاي ملعقة صغيرة من العسل .*​ 
*تنبيه !*​ 
*إن المعلومات الطبية كأسماء الأدوية والطب البديل هي للأغراض التعليمية فقط ، ولا يجب أن تستخدم كبديل للنصائح الطبية أو التشخيص أو المعالجة المقدمة من الطبيب . *​ 







لألم العضلي المتعدد الروماتيزمي و الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي ​ 








*‏ ألم العضلات الروماتزمي أو الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية Polymyalgia Rheumatica ‏هي حالة يوجد فيها ألم وتيبس في الكتفين والعضدين وأسفل الظهر والوركين والفخذين.*​ 
*‏ثمة نسبة قليلة ( 5% إلى 15‏%) من مرضى الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية يصابون بنوع من التهاب الأوعية الدموية الذي يصيب الشرايين الكبيرة والمتوسطة ، فإذا حدث هذا ، فإن الحالة تسمى التهاب الشريان الصدغي Temporal Arteritis ‏. *​ 
*‏وهذا الالتهاب يمكن أن يجعل الشرايين تتغلظ وتضيق مما يقلل كمية ‏الدم التي تتدفق في الشريان. *​ 
*وفي حالة الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي يحدث الالتهاب في فروع الشرايين السباتية، بما فيها الشريان الصدغي الذي يقع على جانبي الوجه من أعلى. وهذه الشرايين تورد الدم (ومعه الاكسجين ) إلى عضلات الوجه واللسان والفك وشبكية العينين.*​ 
*‏وكل من الميالجيا المتعددة ‏الروماتيزمية والالتهاب الشرياني ‏الصدغي يصيبان غالباً من تعدوا 55 ‏عاماً ، بمعدل 1‏من كل مائتي شخص في هذه المجموعة العمرية، ومع ذلك فكلتا الحالتين المرضيتين يمكن حدوثهما في فترة سابقة على هذا ، وأسبابهما غير معروفة. *​ 
*‏الأعراض *​ 
*‏غالباً ما يصاب مرضى الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية بأعراض مرضية عامة مثل التوعك والحمى وفقدان الشهية ونقصان الوزن. وقد يكون جسدك موجعا مع وجود ألم في عضلات الرقبة والكتفين وأسفل الظهر والوركين والفخذين، خاصة في الصباح.*​ 
*‏وبالإضافة إلى هذه الأعراض، فإن مرضى الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي قد يشعرون بصداع خافق في أحد جانبي الرأس أوكليهما،وعادة ما يكون هذا فوق مستوى الأذنين وأمامهما مباشرة.*​ 
*وقد تحس بألم بمجرد لمس فروة الرأس، وقد تشعر بألم في الفك واللسان خاصة عند المضغ.*​ 
*‏وتعد المشكلات البصرية، بما فيها فقد البصر، هي أكثر آثار الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي خطورة إذا لم يعالج هذا المرض، ولكن تلك المشكلات يمكن تلافيها 0 ‏في جميع الأحوال تقريبا بالعلاج المبكر.*​ 
*‏نظرا لوجود قابلية لحدوث فقد مستديم للبصر، فإن على الشخص ‏(خاصة من تجاوز 55 سنة) الذي يبدأ في الشعور بالسقم أو ملاحظة وجود نوع غير عادي من الصداع، و/أو الشعور بوجع في الكتفين أو العضدين أو الوركين أو الفخذين أن يتصل بالطبيب على الفور.*​ 






*‏خيارات العلاج *​ 
*‏رغم أن أعراض الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي تكون غالباً كافية للتوصل إلى التشخيص، فإن على طبيبك أن يؤكد شكوكه عن تشخيص الحالة، بأن يجري أخذ عينة (خزعة) من الشريان الصدغي. *
*‏وهذا يشمل أخذ عينة من الشريان بعملية جراحية صغرى لا تحتاج إلى البيات في المستشفى. وهذه العينة يتم فحصها تحت المجهر للكشف عن علامات الالتهاب الشرياني.*​ 
*‏قد يجري طبيبك أيضاً اختبارات للدم لقياس معدل (أو سرعة) ترسيب خلايا الدم الحمر لتشخيص الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية أو ‏الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي. *
*‏وكلتا الحالتين تستجيبان جيداً للعلاج بالعقاقير الكورتيكوستيرويدية .*​ 
*وبالنسبة لمرضى الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية يكفي عادة استعمال جرعات منخفضة، أما ‏علاج الالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي فيحتاج إلى جرعات أعلى، وهذا يحمل قابلية أكبر لحدوث آثار جانبية، خاصة في المسنين. ولكن خطر هذه الآثار الجانبية يمكن تبريره ليس بما يحققه هذا العلاج من تحسين لحالة المرضى فحسب، ولكن بما يحققه هذا العلاج أيضاً من منع لحدوث العمى. *​ 
*‏ورغم أنه في بداية العلاج يتعين عليك أن تتناول حبوب الكورتيكوستيرويد كل يوم، فإن بعد فترة ما قد ينصحك طبيبك أن تتناولها يومأ بعد يوم لتقليل احتمال حدوث آثار جانبية خطيرة. *​ 
*‏وسيقوم طبيبك بملاحظة حالتك لتقرير مدى نجاح الدواء في تخفيف التهاب شرايينك. وقد يكون العلاج ضروريا لشهور عديدة أو حتى لسنوات. وقد تحدث انتكاسات لكل من الميالجيا المتعددة الروماتيزمية والالتهاب الشرياني الصدغي، ولكن معظم المصابين بكلا المرضين يتحسنون تماماً بالعلاج. *​ 

*الذئبة الحمراء الجهازية / الذئبة الحمامية*
*System Lupus Erythematosus (SLE)*





*مرض الذئبة الحمراء الجهازية هو مثال تقليدي لمرض مناعي ذاتي .*
*وفي مرض الذئبة يقوم جهاز المناعة خطأً بإنتاج اجسام مضادة لمكونات معينة لنوى الخلايا، مثل الحمض النووي DNA .*
*يعمل هذا المرض على مهاجمة النسيج الضام في الجسم كما لو كان غريبآ، مما يؤدي إلى إصابة، وفي بعض الحالات تدمير اعضاء حيوية مثل المفاصل والكلى والمخ والقلب .*
*مرض الذئبة يمكن أن يصيب أي جزء بالجسم تقريبآ. فإذا أصاب الجلد فقط، فإن هذه الحالة تسمى إما الذئبة الحمراء الجلدية تحت الحادة وإما الذئبة شبه القرصية بناء على نوع الطفح الموجود .*
*في اغلب المرضى يكون مرض الذئبة طفيفآ، وحوالي 20% من المرضى يشفون منه تلقائيآ. وكثيرون آخرون يعيشون حياة شبه طبيعية رغم وجود الاعراض المزمنة .*
*ويعتقد الباحثون أن مرض الذئبة يتسبب عن مجموعة من العوامل ، وتشمل الوراثة الجينية وربما حالة عدوى أو تغيرات هرمونية .*
*يصيب المرض واحدآ من كل 3000 إلى 4000 شخص تقريبآ في الولايات المتحدة . وهو يصيب السود أكثر مما يصيب البيض بمعدل ثلاث مرات تقريبآ .*
*الغالبية العظمى من المصابين به هم من النساء في مرحلة الانجاب .*​ 
*الاعراض :*





*تتفاوت اعراض الذئبة الحمراء الجهازية بدرجة كبيرة تبعآ لنوع الانسجة المصابة ودرجة اصابتها، وتكون الاعراض المبكرة للذئبة غير متخصصة، بمعنى أنها يمكن أن تعزى إلى عدد من الحالات المختلفة فهي لا تكفي لتشخيص المرض .*
*تكون الحمى والاعياء والاوجاع والالام الجسمية وفقدان الشهية ونقصان الوزن والغثيان والتوعك من ضمن الاعراض التي يعانيها معظم مرضى الذئبة، وبالاضافة إلى ذلك فإن كل المرضى يعانون من آلامآ وأوجاعآ بالمفاصل والعضلات.*
*كثر منهم ينشأ لديهم تورم بالمفاصل يسبب عدم الارتياح واحيانآ ما يحدث تلف مفصلي دائم .*
*أغلب مرضى الذئبة تكون لديهم أيضآ مشكلات بالجلد، وبعضهم يعاني حساسية غير طبيعية لأشعة الشمس حتى بعد التعرض المحدود لها، مع حدوث اعراض مثل الطفح الشديد والحمى (للحصول على نصائح لتجنب أشعة الشمس) .*
*يصاب آخرون من مرضى الذئبة بقروح بالفم وتقرحات جلدية شبيهة بقطع النقود (شبه قرصية) ، وسقوط الشعر وظهور طفح جلدي يشبه الفراشة على الانف والجنتين على جانبي الوجه، ويمكن أن يحدث اندلاع لاعراض الذئبة في أي وقت، ويُقدح زناد تلك الاعراض غالبآ من جراء التعرض للأشعة فوق البنفسجية الصادرة من الشمس، أو الضغوط العاطفية أو الاعياء أو عوامل أخرى .*
*اكثر مضاعفات الذئبة خطورة تشمل ما يقوم به جهاز المناعة من تدمير لاعضاء رئيسية بالجسم خاصة الكلى، وإذا اصيبت الرئتان ، يمكن أن يحدث التهاب ببطانة أو غشاء الرئتين (ذات الجنب) .*
*في بعض المرضى تصيب الذئبة صمامات القلب و/أو عضلة القلب ذاتها، وأحيانآ ما يسبب هذا هبوطآ بالقلب .*
*كما يمكن أن تسبب الذئبة التهابآ بالغشاء المحيط بالقلب (التهاب التامور) واضطرابات في ايقاع القلب .*
*إذا اصابت الذئبة المخ والجهاز العصبي، فإنها يمكن أن تسبب الصداع والنوبات التشنجية والهلاوس ونقصان الحركة أو الاحساس، ومع ذلك فالاكثر شيوعآ هو حدوث خلل وظيفي ذهني أقل شدة مثل الاكتئاب أو تدهور التركيز الذهني .*
*كما أن مرضى الذئبة يكونون أيضآ عرضة لاضطرابات في خلايا الدم، وهذا يعزى بصفة جزئية إلى الاجسام المضادة التي تهاجم وتدمر خلايا الدم المتخصصة وتشمل خلايا الدم الحمراء وخلايا الدم البيضاء والصفيحات الدموية . وقد تتكون جلطات دموية في الاوردة والشرايين مسببة لعواقب وخيمة مثل السكتة المخية .*
*النساء الحوامل اللاتي يصبن بالذئبة يكون اكثر عرضة لحدوث الاجهاض . ومع ذلك ، فمعظم النساء يكن قادرات على الاستمرار في الحمل حتى موعد الولادة مع توقعات جيدة لكل من الام والمولود، خاصة إذا كان قد تمت السيطرة على حالة الذئبة قبل حدوث الحمل واثناءه .*





*خيارات العلاج :*​ 
*ان غموض وتقطع اعراض مرض الئبة الحمراء علاوة على الافتقار إلى وجود اختبار تشخيصي قاطع يجعل هذا المرض يشتهر بصعوبة تشخيصه، وقد وجدت إحدى الدراسات أن هذا المرض يستغرق ثماني سنوات في المتوسط حتى يمكن الوصول إلى تشخيص محدد له لدى المصابين به !*
*قد يجري لك طبيبك اختبارات دم متعددة وتشمل اختبارآ لاجسام مضادة غير طبيعية تسمى الاجسام المضادة لنوى الخلايا Antinuclear Antibodies (ANAs) وهذه الاجسام المضادة لنوى الخلايا توجد في غالبية مرضى الذئبة ، ولكنها توجد أيضآ في اشخاص آخرين يعانون من حالات مرضية أخرى.*
*في الواقع ، فإن ما يصل إلى 30% من الاشخاص الاصحاء لديهم مستويات منخفضة من الاجسام المضادة لنوى الخلايا في دمائهم . وهكذا، فإن ظهور نتيجة ايجابية لاختبار الجسم المضاد لنوى الخلية لا يعني بالضرورة أنك مصاب بالذئبة ، ولكن ظهور نتيجة سلبية يكون دليلآ قويآ على أنك لست مريضآ به .*
*كما يوجد نوعان آخران من الاجسام المضادة غير الطبيعية لدى بعض مرضى الذئبة وهما : الاجسام المضادة للحمض النووي DNA ، والاجسام المضادة للفوسفوليبيد Sm . هذه الاجسام المضادة توجد أساسآ في مرضى الذئبة فقط ، ولكن لسيت توجد في جميع مرضى الذئبة .*
*إذا وجدت تلك الاجسام المضادة لا يعني عدم وجود هذا المرض .*​ 
*وعلاج مرض الذئبة يتم تكييفه تبعآ لظروفك وتوجيهه على أساس أعراض وعلامات حالتك المرضية .*
*قد يعالج الألم المفصلي بالعقاقير اللاستيرويدية المضادة للإلتهاب .*
*وقد يتم علاج الالتهاب البلوري أو الالتهاب المفصلي الشديد بالعقاقير الكورتيكوستيرويدية التي غالبآ ما تحقق تحسنآ سريعآ وقويآ رغم انها يمكن أن تسبب آثارآ جانبية .*
*العقاقير المثبطة لجهاز المناعة مثل أزاثيوبرين أو سيكلوفوسفاميد يمكن أن تساعد على الاقلال من إعتمادك على الكوتيكوستيرويدات، وقد تقلل التلف الذي يصيب الاعضاء الملتهبة مثل الكليتين .*
*بالنسبة للمرضى الذين يعانون من ألمآ مفصليآ أو أعراضآ جلدية أو أعراضآ عامة مثل الاعياء ، فإن المضادات الحيوية المضادة للملاريا مثل الهيدروكسي كلوروكوين قد تكون فعالة ، رغم أن طريقة عملها غير معروفة .*
*يمكنك أيضآ أن تتبع وسائل الرعاية الذاتية للإقلال من نوبات تأجج الحالة وتقلل التوتر، وتجاهد من أجل تحقيق التوازن بين الراحة والمجهود ، وتأكل طعامآ صحيآ .*
*في نسبة قليلة من مرضى الذئبة تتعذر السيطرة على المرض وتكون آثاره مدمرة .*
*وفي حوالي 2 إلى 3 % من المرضى يكون المرض قاتلآ رغم كل الجهود العلاجية المبذولة .*
*العوار ( صدمة الحساسية) Anaphylaxis*​ 
*



*
*هو تفاعل حساسي (استهدافي) فوري وشديد، واحيانآ ما يكون مهددآ للحياة، ويحدث في خلال دقائق من التعرض لمادة مسببة للحساسية .*​

*الاعراض :*​ 

*إن أكثر عواقب صدمة الحساسية خطورة حدوث تضيق أو انغلاق للمسالك التنفسية التي يمر من خلالها هواء الشهيق والزفير وهي بالطبع حالة مهددة للحياة، إذ أن المبتلين بها لا يستطيعون التنفس بسهولة بل يجدون صعوبة في الكلام أو البلع، وقد يحدث الاختناق بل الوفاة في نهاية الامر .*​ 
*قد يسبب العوار انخفاضآ مفاجئآ وشديدآ في ضغط الدم (أي صدمة) مما يمكن أن يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي .*​ 
*كل من التفاعلين المذكورين يعتبر حالة طواريء طبية .*​ 
*صدمة الحساسية أيضآ غالبآ ما تسبب طفحآ من بثور حمراء تثير الحكة بشدة، أو انتفاخآ حول العينين أو الشفتين .*​ 
*خيارات العلاج :*​ 
*إن قائمة المواد التي يمكن أن تسبب صدمة الحساسية طويلة حقآ .*
*أكثر تلك الاسباب شيوعآ هي سموم الحشرات، وحقن البنسلين، وبعض الاطعمة مثل المحار والفول السوداني .*​ 
*إذا كان سبق أن اصبت بتفاعل عواري بسبب البنسلين فقد يتفاعل جسمك أيضآ مع عقاقير المضادات الحيوية التي لها علاقة بالبنسلين كيميائيآ مثل عائلة عقاقير السيفالوسبورين .*​ 
*فإذا سبق أن اصبت بصورة طفيفة من العوار ، فأنت أكثر عرضة للاصابة بتفاعل شديد إذا تعرضت مرة أخرى للمادة المسببة للحساسية التي سببت التفاعل العواري الاول. لهذا فمن المهم أن تحمل بطاقة هوية طبية على شكل سوار أو قلادة لتعلم الاخرين أنك قد اصبت من قبل بتفاعل عواري لمادة معينة .*​ 
*عليك بتقديم المساعدة لمن يظهر عليه أنه اصيب بالعوار حتى يتم إسعافه فورآ، إذ إن العوار يمكن أن يسبب الوفاة في خلال دقائق .*
*حقن عقار إبينفرين يفتح المسالك التنفسية ويعيد ضغط الدم إلى مستواه الطبيعي .*​ 
*إذا سبق أن اصبت بتفاعل عوارين فسيصف لك الطبيب عقار الابينفرين، ويرشدك إلى كيفية حقننك لنفسك وينصحك بأن تحمل معك محقنآ معبأ بالابينفرين في حالة احتمال تعرضك لتفاعل عواري آخر .*​ 

*مرض مانيير ، داء منيير ، دوار أذني المنشأ*
*meniere's disease *​ 







*‏مرض مانيير حالة تعاود التكرار وفي بعض الأحيان تسبب الإعاقة حيث تصيب الأذن الداخلية مما يسبب فترات من الدوار والغثيان والقيء وفقدان السمع المتذبذب، وضوضاء بالأذن .*
*وفي أغلب الحالات لا يصيب سوى أذن واحدة ، ويحدث هذا المرض بسبب تراكم السائل داخل الأذن الداخلية*​

*‏ولا يعرف الأطباء إلى الآن سبب تراكم السائل. ونظراً لوجود فائض من السائل و انفجار الأغشية الرقيقة بالأذن الداخلية، يرسل مركز الاتزان بإشارات مشوشة إلى المخ، مما يسبب الدوار وعدم الاتزان. *​ 
*الأعراض*​ 
*‏قد تكون أعراض مرض مانيير مفجعة ومسببة للإعاقة. وأسوأ الأعراض هو الدوار، ويجيء في بعض الأحيان مصحوباً بالغثيان والقيء. وقد تستمر حالة الدوخة والدوار لعدة دقائق أو لعدة ساعات ويعقبها شعور باختلال التوازن قد يستمر لأيام. وقد تشعر بضغط وتسمع أصوات الضوضاء بالأذن المصابة. ومن الشائع حدوث درجة ما من ‏فقدان السمع. والصمم يأتى ويروح ، ولدى بعض الناس يصبح دائماً .*
*وقد يشعر المريض بواحدة أو عدة نوبات من الأعراض التي قد تتفاوت في مدتها وشدتها ، وقد تختلف تماماً معاناتك مع المرض عن تجربة شخص آخر. وفي بعض الأحيان تتكرر الأعراض وتكون شديدة الإزعاج لعدة أسابيع أو شهور ثم تختفي بشكل شبه تام لعدة شهور أو سنوات. *​ 
*خيارات العلاج*​ 
*‏لا يوجد علاج ناجح لمرض مانيير، رغم أن طبيبك قد يصف أدوية لمنع حدوث حالة الدوار أو لتخفيف الشعور بالغثيان والقيء. قد توصف كذلك مدرات البول للإقلال من احتجاز السوائل بالجسم (ومن ثم تراكم السوائل في الأذن الداخلية). وقد يوصى في بعض الحالات بالإقلال من حجم ما تتناوله من الملح، والنيكوتين، والكحول، والكافيين، برغم أنه لا توجد بحوث علمية أثبتت فعالية هذا الأسلوب. *
*‏هناك عدة أنواع من جراحات الأذن التي يمكنها أن تقلل أو توقف نوبات الدوار مع درجات متفاوتة من المخاطرة والنجاح. وأنجح أنواع هذه العمليات تدميرية، بما يعنى أنها تدمر عمداً أجزاء الأذن مما ينتج عنه صمم كامل، بهدف إيقاف الشعور بالدوار. ولا تجرى هذه ‏العمليات عادة إلا لأناس عانوا من دوار شديد ولم تعد الأذن المصابة تسمع أو أصبحت قدرتها على السمع شبه معدومة. *
*‏وفي عملية جراحية أخرى تسمى قطع العصب الدهليزي يقوم الجراح بقطع العصب الذي يحمل إشارة اتزان الجسم من الأذن الداخلية إلى المخ. وللوصول إلى العصب، ينبغي أولاً إزالة جزء من العظام المحيطة بالعصب أثناء الجراحة. *
*‏وفي عملية جراحية أحدث تسمى الوصلة الليمفاوية الداخلية، يتم عمل فتحة صغيرة بالأذن الداخلية لتصريف الفائض من السائل. وهناك أسلوب أخر ألا وهو تقطير المضادات الحيوية مثل "الجنتاميسين" أو "الستربتومايسين" داخل الأذن الوسطى عبر طبلة الأذن ، وهذه العقاقير تقوم بتدمير عضو الاتزان فقط دون غيره (وبالتالي تقضي على إشارات التشويش التي يرسلها إلى المخ) وتحافظ على حاسة السمع في الوقت نفسه. *​ 



*الصدفية Psoriasis ... إلى أين ؟ *​ 








*إن مرض الصدفية قديم جداً وقد ذكر في بعض الكتب والمخطوطات القديمة ، وهو عبارة عن مرض جلدي مزمن غير معدٍ وعادة ما يكون على هيئة بقع حمراء محددة ومختلفة الأحجام وبارزة على سطح الجلد وأكثر أماكن الجسم إنتشاراً بها هي فروة الرأس، الأظافر ، المرفقين ، اليدين ، الركبتين .*​ 
*حول هذا الموضوع ، إليكم هذا اللقاء الذي أجرته مجلة الوطن كلينك مع الدكتور سلطان راشد العتيبي استشاري الأمراض الجلدية بوزارة الصحة في دولة الكويت .*​ 
*الصدفية التهاب جلدي غالباً ما يكون مزمناً ، ومن المعروف أن الصدفية القشرية أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً وتتميز بطبقة محمرة من الجلد تغطيها القشور وقد تكون مصحوبة بألم أو حكة .*
*هي غير معدية ، وقد تورث والسبب الرئيسي للإصابة بها هو اختلال في جهاز المناعة .*
*تتأثر الصدفية سلباً بأي إلتهابات تصيب الجسم ، كما قد تتأثر بالتدخين والكحوليات والأحوال الجوية وبعض الأدوية وخاصة أدوية الضغط والقلب .*
*قد يصاحب الصدفية التهابات مفصلية شديدة وممكن أن تؤدي إلى تغيرات مزمنة في المفصل ( نوع من الروماتزم) فيما يقارب 30% من مرضى الصدفية .*
*في بعض الأحيان تتحول الصدفية القشرية إلى أنواع خطيرة مثل الصدفية الصديدية و الصدفية الحمراء .*
*تشخيصها يعتمد على الوصف الإكلينيكي ولكن أحياناً لا بد من أخذ عينة من الجلد وفحصها ميكروسكوبياً .*
*بالإضافة إلى أن الصدفية تؤدي إلى تشوه الجلد المصاحب بالحكة والألم ، فإن الاثار النفسية والاجتماعية تفوق ذلك بكثير ، فهي تؤدي إلى إحراج شديد بسبب منظر الجلد والقشور المتساقطة وقد تؤدي إلى انطواء وانعزال اجتماعي ، وتأثيرها على النساء أكثر من الرجال .*
*كما أن تأثيرها يعتمد على أجزاء الجسم المتناثرة فقد تصيب فروة الرأس ، الوجه ، الرقبة ، الجذع ، الأطراف ، الأظافر ، المناطق التناسلية ، وقد تؤثر على جميع أجزاء الجسم .*​ 
*إن نظرة الناس إلى مريض الصدفية قد تزيد من معاناته ، فجهل الناس بطبيعة هذا المرض يجعلهم يعتقدون أنه معدٍ وقد لا يخفون اشمئزازهم عند مصافحة المريض ، وهذا كله ناتج عن قلة التوعية الصحية ، فهذا المرض لا يعني قلة النظافة كما أنه غير معدٍ .*
*لا يمكن الوقاية من مرض الصدفية ولكن يمكن الوقاية من إثارة المرض وزيادة نشاطه ، كعلاج الالتهابات مبكراً ، و تجنب التدخين ، الكحوليات وبعض الادوية وتجنب الأجواء الجوية القاسية .*
*إن الاسترخاء والراحة النفسية قد يساعدان على استقرار الحالة المرضية وليس على مرضى الصدفية إتباع حمية معينة لتخفيف حدة المرض .*
*لا يوجد علاج شاف للصدفية ، ولكن بالتأكيد نستطيع التحكم بالمرض وتحسين أوضاع المريض الجسدية والنفسية والاجتماعية .*​ 
*هناك عدة طرق علاجية للتحكم بالمرض ولكل مريض طريقة خاصة لعلاجه حسب العمر ، الجنس ، الوظيفة ، الحافز ، توفر المادة العلاجية وجدواها الاقتصادية ، الحالة الصحية العامة للمريض ، وشدة المرض وتأثيره على المريض .*​ 
*لا بد من تثقيف المريض ومناقشة جميع الخيارات العلاجية معه لاستعمال ما يناسبه منها . من الادوية الموضوعية التي من الممكن استخدامها الكورتيزون الموضعي ، الدايفونيكس ، القطران ، الانثرالين ، الريتينويدس ، وقد تستخدم هذه الأدوية لوحدها أو مع بعضها .*​ 
*العلاج الضوئي قد يستخدم مع القطران كطريقة موضعية أو مع حبوب السورالين .*​ 
*عندما تفشل الأدوية الموضعية والعلاج الضوئي في التحكم بالمرض يضطر الطبيب أحياناً إلى وصف حبوب أو إبر ، وهذه عادة ما تخلو من المضاعفات وتحتاج إلى متابعة وفحوصات خاصة ، ومن تلك الحبوب الميثوتريكسيب ، سيكلوسبورين ، الريتينويدس .*​ 
*لا يجب استخدام حبوب وابر الكورتيزون إلا في أضيق الحدود لأنها قد تدفع الصدفية المستقرة إلى أحد الأنواع الخطيرة .*​ 
*من الطرق العلاجية الحديثة العلاج بالليزر ، ويفضل استخدامها للمرضى الذين يعانون من صدفية محدودة .*
*كما يعتبر العلاج البيولوجي أحدث الطرق العلاجية الحديثة التي نعقد عليها آمالاً كبيرة في علاج الصدفية أو على الأقل التحكم بالمرض . وهذه مواد بروتينية مصنعة بطريقة ذكية لها خاصية تقليل وتثبيط بعض المكونات المناعية المسببة للصدفية بالجسم .*
*ومن تلك الأدوية التي استخدمت بنجاح الايتانيرسيت ( إنبريل ) و الانفلكسيماب (ريكيميد) .*
*العلاج البيولوجي عبارة عن إبر مرتين بالاسبوع لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر مثل الايتانيرسيت ، أو شهرية مثل الانفلكسيماب .*
*تتميز هذه الأدوية بفعاليتها وقلة المضاعفات المترتبة عليها ولكنها غالية الثمن وقد تستخدم لمدة طويلة للحصول على نتائج مُرضية . وفي أحيان كثيرة تعود الصدفية بعد ما يقارب ثلاثة أشهر من توقيف الأدوية . *​ 
*إلى أن يجد العلماء حلاً جذرياً لعلاج داء الصدفية ، نقول أننا على الأقل قطعنا شوطاً طويلاً في التحكم به . *​ 
*العظام .. مستودع ضخم لـ 99% من الكالسيوم *​ 





*‏يظن كثير من الناس أن العظام جسم صلب لا يحتوي على أي مظاهر للحياة، ولكن الحقيقة العلمية هي أن العظام نسيج حي كأي نسيج في الجسم، يحوي كثيرا من الأوعية الدموية والليمفاوية والعصبية، وخلاياه حية كبقية خلايا الجسم، ولا يخفى على أحد أهمية عظامنا ، فبدونها لا يستطيع الشخص الوقوف بانتصاب وأدائه للكثير من مهامه، لكننا في كثير من الأحيان نؤذي عظامئا عن طريق أدائنا للكثير من الممارسات الخاطئة من دون أي قصد منا . *​ 
*‏هل لك أن تعطينا لمحة سريعة عن العظام وأنواعها ؟ *​ 
*‏هناك نوعان من العظام، أولا: العظام الصفائحية، والتي تتألف من قسمين رئيسيين وهما العظام اللحائية التي تتعمل جميع الضغوط التي تتعرض لها، وهي قوية التحمل مثل التي تحيط بالعظام الطويلة، والعظام المسامية أو الإسفنجية وهي الداخلية مثل الموجودة داخل العظام الطويلة وغيرها من العظام وهي ضعيفة التحمل، أما النوع الثاني فهو العظام المنسوجة أو المتموجة : وهي عظام غير مكتملة النمو، وتكون إما بطبيعتها غير بالغة النمو، واما مرضية وذلك بوجود مرض في العظام، مما يؤدي إلى عملية التئام عشوائية وضعيفة النمو(مرنة)، وعند الحديث عن العظام لابد من الحديث عن العمليات الحيوية الخلوية للعظام. *​ 
*‏أولا: الخلايا البانية للعظم التي تحتوي على مستقبلات خاصة بالغدة الجار درقية ومستقبلات خاصة بالإستروجين، وهذه كلها لها أدوار مهمة في العمليات الحيوية اليومية داخل جسم الإنسان ومن ضمنها العظام.*​ 
*ثانيا: هناك الخلايا العظمية وتشكل نسبة 90% من الخلايا في العظام المكتملة النمو ، وتعمل على الاحتفاظ بالعظام، وتقوم بدور مهم في عملية ‏الحفاظ على مستوى تركيز الكالسيوم خارج الخلايا ، وتعمل بواسطة تأثير هرمون الكالسيتونين الموجود داخل الغدة الدرقية (الموجودة أمام الحلق)، ويتوقف عملها بواسطة تأثير هرمون الغدة الجاردرقية.*​ 
*‏ثالثا : الخلايا الناقضة للعظم (الملاصقة للعظم): تعمل على امتصاص العظم، وتحتوي على مستقبلات خاصة بهرمون الكالسيتونين للسماح بعملية تنظيم امتصاص العظم ومسؤولة عن عملية امتصاص العظم في كثير من الأورام التي تصيب العظام.*​ 
*‏وتعتبر العظام مستودعا ضخما لما يقارب من 99% ‏من الكالسيوم، فعمل الكالسيوم لا يقتصر على العظام فقط، بل يمتد عمله إلى العضلات والأعصاب وسائر خلايا الجسم، بالإضافة إلى العمليات الحيوية المهمة داخل الدم، فيتم امتصاص الكالسيوم من الأمعاء بمساعدة فيتامين (د) المنشط، كذلك نسبة كبيرة من الكالسيوم 98% يتم إعادة امتصاصها عن طريق الكليتين، وتجدر الإشارة إلى إن كمية احتياج الإنسان للكالسيوم ضمن الغذاء الذي يتناوله تكون حسب الجنس والعمر. *​ 
*‏ويعتبر الفوسفات أحد مكونات العظام الأساسية ويؤدي عملاً مهما في تنظيم الانزيمات داخل الجسم والحفاظ على نظام الحموضة والقلوية داخل الجسم، بما يقارب 85% ‏من الفوسفات مخزن في العظام، وتتم عملية إعادة امتصاص الفوسفات بواسطة الكليتين، وجدير بالذكر أن اكتمال العظام في الإنسان 16 و 25 سنة، ويستمر إلى 35 سنة، بعد ذلك يبدأ العد التنازلي في التناقص في فقدان العظام بنسبة 3% - 5% ‏في اليوم الواحد .*​ 
*‏بعد هذا الشرح المهم عن عظامنا وتكوينها، كيف نستطيع الحفاظ على عظام أولادنا وهم ‏في الشهور الأولى من العمر 4 ‏وما أكثر الأخطاء التي يقع فيها الاهل التي تؤثر سلبيا على صحة العظام ونموها ؟*​ 

منقول​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2011)

*مجهود وموضوع راائع
شكرا جدااا*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2011)

كلدانية

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *مجهود وموضوع راائع*​
> 
> *شكرا جدااا*​




اخي النهيسي
شكرااا لتواجدك  في موضوعي​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كلدانية
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
 اخي  كليمو




​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2011)

موضوع اكتير رائع
شكرا الك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع اكتير رائع
> شكرا الك


 
شكرااا لمرورك​


----------

